# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Any tips or tricks for cutting flashing and barge capping

## gadgets

Hey all, 
Going to be installing my barge capping and flashing this coming weekend, anyone got any tips for cutting it.  Some of it will be on show to the public, so I want it too look good!!!  :Biggrin:  
I have my wiss snips, left, right and straight. 
I asked the roofing company making my flashings for a offcut and have been practicing.  I found this video pretty useful    
and this one from another thread I found on here, but its more for cutting gutter, similiar techniques in each video. 
cheers 
gadgets

----------


## OBBob

They make it look easy don't they! Sorry can't help though.

----------


## Tools

I reckon the offset ones are much easier to use. They keep your hand up away from sharp edges.   
Tools

----------


## gadgets

They sure do make it look easy. 
For one of the cuts I need to make, I been thinking about taking into my old work groups workshop and using the hand guillotine, it will cut the 100mm dead straight in one go.  Its a 2200mm length, so I can easily throw it in the back of the ute and head on over at lunch time to use it!!! 
Practice makes perfect, lets see what happens when the time comes. 
gadgets

----------


## r3nov8or

James of *OurBuild* is a member here, you know?! 
I also use offset snips, but the method of doing the parallel cuts will make my next project a lot easier. I once put up a whole 6m gutter and clipped and riveted it on and then noticed I'd forgetten a downpipe pop! Got it done neatly enough but the contortions required up a ladder impressed my rear neighbour  :Smilie:  
Anyway, gadgets, you don't need to use a guillotine for a mere 100mm cut. Just remember it won't be cut if you don't squeeze  :Smilie:

----------

